# mercury 25 hp not firing



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

hey guys bought a 1995 mercury outboard the other day and having a little trouble with it cranking, ok a lot of trouble.drained the fuel filter added fresh fuel mix and new plugs .seems it might not be getting fire.few questions are wht do the plugs gap at , and what is the best way to check for fire to the plugs and everything behind them?all help would be appreciated.read back through some older reair post and didnt see anything i thought would help.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

is it electric start or pull start? tiller or control?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

pull start with tiller .has fuel to the carb


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

did it ever start since u bought it? also have you had a chance to check compression?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

havent seen it run but it does make a little sputter .trying to check out the kill switch now.havent checked compression yet trying to eliminate simple stuff first


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like to start with compression because it can save you alot of time and money plus its easy.
where are u located

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

off pine forest by five flags speedway


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

rented a compression tester from autozone 90 lbs psi in both cylinders. i believe im seeing fuel mixture vapor when i pulled the tester loose


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

seems a little low to me but I'm no expert at least there are the same. how about spark have you tested that?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

she will be at the boat shop monday,


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

keep us posted id like to know what the problem is.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

well as i said that motor will be at the boat shop .I just dropped it off at emerald coast marine .the more i thought about it my family will be there and it sure will be alot more enjoyable not having the head ache of a motor not working properly


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a 1 year old 02 20 Merc and it was 90psi in both cylinders. Decarboned it and it went to 120.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

that might be something i check into after it starts running right.how does one go about decarbonizing anyways?sounds cool.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here, when it works, send me a 6 pak of Dos Equis....

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?625-Dunk-s-Decarb-Procedure


----------

